# Biggest Tom



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

What'sthe state record for beard length, spur length, and overall weight? I hunted with the MN state record holder in weight and spur length for snows in SoDak, just curious to compare. Also, four guys I know shot all 23+ pounders in WI, can this be right, 23 pounds???


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think ND is around 28 pounds for the record turkey.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

No idea on ND. Mine this year certainly wasn't a scale buster.

The state record MN tom is in a glass case at Mauer Bros. in Elba. 29.19 and shot within about one mile of where by bro-in-law has long family connections so we are able to hunt when the lottery smiles. That bird has only one spur, and as impressive as that spur is, not nearly as impressive as the spurs on the bird at the gas station across and down the street in Elba, which look like something out of a t-rex mouth - you have to see it to believe it.

We've shot several 22's, a few 23's and 3 years ago b-i-l shot a 26. All weighed, so no bs.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What kind of scale do you all use. Just interested cause I would like to start weighing my honkers.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Haven't really paid that close attention. In MN you have to register the bird, where is gets weighed. Think this year the guy may have had one of those digital fish scales.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Oh okay I thought maybe it was a personal scale. Thank you!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey porkchop...I use a fish weighing scale.


----------

